# Viper Security System Combatability



## Stteveg (Apr 16, 2017)

Hello Gang,

first time posting and this may seem silly.

I recently installed a viper 350hv security system

It came with two, three button fobs

I want to have a integrated car key with a built in fob. Viper as far as I an tell does not sell these.

So my question is if i Buy an after market key/fob from amazon or ebay can I get it to work with the viper security system?

thanks in advance!


----------

